# Tensor fasciae latae syndrome



## heatherwinters (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what the icd-9 code would be for this condition?  I am coming up blank.  Thanks


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 5, 2011)

Tensor fasciae latae syndrome is the same as iliotibial band syndrome. The Tensor Fasciae Latae is a small muscle which attaches inferiorly to the long thick strip of fascia, known at the iliotibial band (ITB). 

Using coding software ITB friction syndrome is 72889.

Hope this helps.


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 8, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your help.  It was greatly appreciated


----------

